# A Simple "panel Tote" For Carrying Sheet Goods......



## brino (Aug 24, 2016)

(Another simple project, but I want to be sure I give more then I take from the site. Maybe it will give someone else an idea to build from. Maybe a good first welding project, or one you can do with the kids.)

I am about 6' tall, so although my arms are long enough to carry 4'x8' sheet goods, sometimes it's awkward.

Sure you can buy a panel tote:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32088&cat=1,43456,43389

and some very expensive ones too:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=58661&cat=1,43456,43389

I wanted to make one from parts I had around.

This is what I came up with. One piece of steel angle, a couple feet of steel rod, and a few minutes at the vise and welder.














Not pretty, but it works!

-brino


----------



## Randall Marx (Aug 25, 2016)

Cool idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 26, 2016)

great idea Brino!
the beauty is in the ergonomic design, my friend.
if it functions as intended, and keeps you from wracking you wrists around, i call it beauty good sir!


----------

